# Shoes (for flats) for narrow feet



## MarcAU (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a pair of 5.10 Freeriders VXI but they are just a bit too wide. I can use them but I only get the snug fit I'm after with thick socks (which is not ideal as I live in Australia, can ride 365 days and its getting hot here). I love the grip of 5.10s but the fit just isnt right. Are any of their other models a bit narrower or do I I have to look for other brands? I cant be the only one with narrow feet right ;-)


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

Narrow width running shoes with a soft tread. Ideally, well worn so the tread is ground down. I have similar issues, and have yet to find anything that fits better than a Brooks B-width running shoe. Currently I'm just using my old pair.


----------



## MarcAU (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks mate but riding in runners would possibly the last thing I'd look at.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The regular freerider series, NOT the Vxi, is much more narrow. You should try those. Both the hub and I wear the regular. A running shoe is no match for the sticky sole of a shoe designed to be worn with flat pedals.


----------



## MarcAU (Feb 26, 2015)

formica said:


> The regular freerider series, NOT the Vxi, is much more narrow. You should try those. Both the hub and I wear the regular. A running shoe is no match for the sticky sole of a shoe designed to be worn with flat pedals.


Are they, thats awesome to know. Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, I have narrow women's feet and was looking for an alternative before they started making women's Freeriders.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I have narrow feet, and size 11, and I didn't love the regular freeriders. I had a much better time with Teva Pinners if you can find them. They stopped making them, but they're great shoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

My freerider vs is are much too wide for me, so I put another insole in, now they are purrfect.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Specialized 2FO's ,,,, Perfection for my narrow feet 

This Is how I roll ::

View attachment 970580
View attachment 970581
View attachment 970582


This shoe is so comfortable I wear them at work, they are my primary shoe..
I am getting a second pair...
The soul is tire rubber, wears like Iron, traction Is great....
I've got five months or so of working, walking in parking lots alot, the souls are just now showing wear. they should last a year.
The shoe washes out easy and dries overnight, three Insoles for different arches available...


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have AA width feet, my Teva Links seem pretty narrow.


----------



## MarcAU (Feb 26, 2015)

I love the look of the 2FO's but heard that they are actually quite wide. Maybe I should just give them a try.

I do like the Teva Links as well but they are pretty much not available anymore, especially not in Australia where I live.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you use pedals with shorter rounded or stubby pins and 'low heels' technique trailrunners will stick fine unless you're hitting dh speeds and big jumps. You get lighter better ventilated shoes with more fit options at a cheaper price. And you probably have a few pair right in your closet. Wellgo B143 is a stubby pin pedal. CRC has it. Similar on ebay.
Wellgo CNC Platform B143 Flat Pedals | Chain Reaction Cycles
Here's a rounded one
Pedals Platform OR8 UL8 MTB Slimline Black 9 16 MTB BMX Best Seller | eBay
You also won't cut up your shins.









See the difference in pin shape from the long sharp dh ones pictured in post #9 above.


----------



## MarcAU (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks mate but as I said the last thing I would do is wearing trainers on the bike. I dont understand why anyone would do that. Sticky rubber is very well needed for the riding that I do and for any other proper mountain biking.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

5-10 makes some approach shoes using the same stealth rubber. The Guide Tennie is very narrow; maybe try that. I used those until I could get ahold of some of the bike specific ones.

Plus Zappos has them. Free returns and sometimes on sale.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The new guide tennie is much wider and bulkier than the old (great) Guide Tennie. . . FYI.

If you wear a small enough size that you could fit a women's version of the Guide Tennie then they may be a touch narrower, I also think the female colors are better. . .

Here are the canvas for $30: Amazon.com: Five Ten Guide Tennie (2012) Canvas Hiking Shoe: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Why do they always have to go and change things?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stuff works whether proper or not for those reading this who can get over it.


----------



## MarcAU (Feb 26, 2015)

Got the regular Freeriders and while they are narrower than the VXI's they are still to wide on the forefoot. At the moment I"m riding with the VXIs and Superfeet insoles which works quite well. Will look into the Specialized when I get a chance the next few days.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a pair of Teva Pivot 2s last year when they were on sale super cheap. I went half a size bigger than normal after reading reviews but they are tight on my normal width feet.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nike free. I have a pair of the flyknit and they run real narrow. Plus they are very lightweight and flexible and the soles are soft


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

2FO are not wide when compared to 510 Freeriders they are great shoes


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Agree with prior folks stating that both the 2FOs and older 5-10 FreeRiders are more snug. The old FreeRiders have exactly the same width sole so they must just have more padding inside.


----------

